# برنامج صغير لحساب سعة المكثف



## ANASSAT22 (24 مارس 2010)

برنامج صغير لحساب سعة المك:73:ثف السيراميك


----------



## ali1463 (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك كل الخير ويديمك ويسعدك بالدنيا والاخرة


----------



## المهندس رعد علي ال (25 مارس 2010)

من علمني حرف دعوت له في صلاتي


----------



## akrem2009 (26 مارس 2010)

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا البرنامج


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وهذه معلومة مطلوبة

شكراً على البرنامج


----------



## ali_mohands (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البرنس خالد (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zakaria_102 (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## الطواب (15 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## فائق حمادي (15 أبريل 2010)

*Small Excel File for Cap Calculation*

Use this Excel file to calculate the Capacitor if you have the Capacitive reactance and frequency or vice-versa


----------



## سامات (15 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك وفقك الله


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر على البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البنهاوى2 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع كل التقدير والتحيه


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## ادور (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج جيل اوى ومهم جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجاويش (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## alforat-elc (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك :68:


----------



## howkman (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا Gracias 
شكرا جزيلا Muchas gracias


----------



## Maher788 (31 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bassem khalil (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
إحترامي


----------



## بكر خلف بكر (10 يونيو 2011)

وقل ربى زدنى علما
*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## بوعبد (11 يونيو 2011)

تسلم على البرنامج وماقصرتوا نرجو المزيد من الابداع


----------



## رزق جنيدى (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرأ برنامج جميل


----------



## م/ رائد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ألــــف شــــــــــكــر يااااااا غااااااالي بـــــارك الله فــــــيـــــك و تســـلم الأيــادي تـقـبــل تـحـيـــاتـي


----------



## ahmedioca (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ششترى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على جهدك


----------



## Abualladin (21 ديسمبر 2011)

_تسلم على هذه الاضافة_​


----------



## younes2003 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك كل خير


----------



## saher-22 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم زغارى (10 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## laith bionic (16 فبراير 2015)

سعيكم مشكور:75: شي جميل ومفيد


----------

